# Dropped my foutintain pen



## Dvoigt (Jul 28, 2016)

I have a majestic fountain pen that I dropped and now it writes very scratchy and spotty.  What should i do here? Do i need a new nib or just an adjustment to the current one?

I love the idea of a fountain pen, but there I have always had some issues with them that I don't want to try and sell them to people because if they have an issue I won't know how to tell them to fix it.

Any help is appreciated.

Derek


----------



## More4dan (Jul 28, 2016)

The fix may be easy if it's not visibly damaged.  It requires a 10x loupe or higher and some simple tweaking.  There are some good videos on YouTube I would recommend viewing, better than trying to explain through text.

Look at the series of videos from the following.  It's fairly easy to do and you will be amazed at how smooth you can get the nib to write.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_bNRrPk5MY

Another way for a quick fix if you don't have a magnifier is to check which direction produces the scratchy feeling. Right to left usually means the right side is lower than the left.  Push that side up with your finger nail till it flexes slightly and try again.  Go slow at first adding a bit more flex till you see a difference in feel.  When it feels good stop.  If scratchy left to right the left side is low or right side too high.

If it is too damaged, just the nib can be replaced with a quality Bock or JOWO for about $10- $12.  I think the Majestic nib is made by JOWO.

Good Luck,
Danny


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 28, 2016)

I do not sell any fountain pens for I am from the school of know what you are selling. I have never taken the time to learn the nuances of fountain pens. I would be afraid to sell them and have customers ask questions that I could not answer. i know there are many who find nothing wrong with selling them. But this is just me. It is one of those inside the lines part of selling fountain pens.


----------



## Mr Vic (Jul 28, 2016)

Derek, can you post a photo of the nib? A smart phone zoomed in is sometimes better then a loupe. here's another useful link The Goulet Pen Company. I belive the Majestic uses a #6 nib so it might be easier to replace it. I'm by no means an expert but have dabbled in the dark (inky) arts a bit.


----------



## jj9ball (Jul 29, 2016)

The tines are probably just out of alignment.  I would you a magnifier to look at them and then adjust them back to straight.  If you use micro mesh on acrylics like a lot of people do then you already have the tools to fix it.  Use the 8000 and then the 12000 to do some figure eights with.  This will help smooth the nib further and it should write better than it has before.  One thing to chekc when you are aligning the tines is that the slit in the middle of the nib doesn't open at the top more than the bottom.  This will choke off ink flow. As long as you have good ink flow and aligned tines the rest is just a matter of personal preference.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Dvoigt (Aug 7, 2016)

Mr Vic said:


> Derek, can you post a photo of the nib? A smart phone zoomed in is sometimes better then a loupe. here's another useful link The Goulet Pen Company. I belive the Majestic uses a #6 nib so it might be easier to replace it. I'm by no means an expert but have dabbled in the dark (inky) arts a bit.



Sorry for the late reply, been really busy the last week or so.  I was able to shift the nib a little and it writes a lot better.  Here is a before picture of that helps:


----------



## Mr Vic (Aug 8, 2016)

Definitely looks like the tips aren't aligned. If I'm seeing correctly the right tine is bent up. To confirm make some horizontal lines (crosshatch) from left to right and then the reverse. If I'm correct then you will feel the drag when drawing to the right and it will feel smooth going to the left. As a start, using only your fingers "NO Pliers", bend down the right or in the picture the bottom nib a bit more to line up the tines. The video referenced above is a good source for info on tuning. Also check out Fountain Pen 101 on GouletPens.com


----------



## plano_harry (Aug 8, 2016)

Fountain pens are pretty basic and the quality nibs we have don't require a lot of skill to get to write properly.  I would encourage taking a few minutes to watch some videos, and advance to the next level.  Here is a great lighted loupe to make the job easier:

https://www.amazon.com/Lighted-Illu...&sr=1-1-spell&keywords=illumintated+loupe+20x

It takes me about 5 extra minutes to prepare a new nib for a customer.  I look at the point with the loupe to make sure it is not bent, adjust if necessary.  Examine the slot taper and  make sure everything is lined-up.  Dip it in ink and burnish the writing surfaces on the 8 and 9 micromesh pads.  Flush the ink with a piston filler and run a thin .002 piece of metal down the slot to make sure it is clean and open.  New nibs RARELY require any adjustment.  Bent nibs will take a little more time, or I just put on a new one. 

In my experience, pen lovers and collectors like fountain pens.  They are used to paying whatever it costs and they have to have just one more.  Nothing says custom pen maker better than a quality fountain pen with a well tuned nib.  It is one of the most important parts of my business.

Free the nib!


----------

